# Dying shrimp



## dj-damo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi all

I have brought 7 red cherry shrimp and 10 Japonica Shrimp. I have had 4 red cherry shrimp die and 1 amano shrimp die.
the other japonica shrimp are quite lively but the red cherry shrimp are very docile and not moving much if at all.

Saying that most of my fish tend to congregate in the left side of my tank and i cant work out why. but i am thinking there is less co2 over there? or it could be because its next to the wall!

My ph is about 6.5. and KH is 4dkh

I have a high tech set up on a solenoid and turn this off at night. 

I don't understand the relationship between co2 and ph swings but i know shrimp are very sensitive to this.

the drop checker is on green so is within the levels.

i looked at a a PH and KH chart and if im right then i have between 30 and 48 ppm of Co2 . which i think is to high! But I am unsure

Would i benefit from adding an airstone? Im not worried about losing some co2 as i can get this very cheap.

the drop checker is on green so is within the levels. 
I also have not added any new plants. 

So if i need to lower co2 levels. would either of these work

1 - lower bubbles per second
2 - add an airstone to diffuse some of the co2 out of the tank. or just run it at night or a few hours.
I have my co2 on 2 hours before lights and off 2 hours before lights out. 
3 - have the co2 come on at lights on rather than 2 hours before?

Thanks all.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

dj-damo,
Can you post your water parameters, please? That might give an indication why you are having trouble.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop looking at the ph/kh/CO2 chart. It is useless. If you are using 4dkh solution in your drop checker and you are getting to green, then you are at about 30ppm. What type of light do you have? Does it or your plants require CO2?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have not found my RCS to be sensitive to changes in pH. I would check your ammonia, nitrite and nitrates first. Other than that do you dose ferts? Shrimp are often sensitive to ferts, it's not that you can't use them but you have to be careful not to overdo it, some people use 1/2 the recommended dose.


----------



## dj-damo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi there
Thank you for all your replies.

I think it may be due to a ph swing, i tested at 1 pm and my ph was 6.5 i tested again at 11:30 pm and my ph had gone down to 6. i have kept and bred shrimp before but i was using diy co2 in a 450 litre tank. but now i have gone high tech in a 200 litre tank. yes i am dosing ferts and i have stared dosing more due to my plants not surviving and i did an iron test and there was none in the tank. so i am now doing micro and macro ferts on alternate days as for my lighting it is 2 x 39 watt 600 kelvin bulbs, 1 is 2 onths old the other i put in yesterday.

Thanks again


----------

